# SS for SA - 149212 applied on 6th July 2015 any invites?



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. Have applied for 149212 code for South Australia on 6th July'15. Has anyone else applied / gotten the invite?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey i have applied for the same and still waiting. But one guy has got it.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi! that's great. Any idea what was his AZ code and how many points.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

ya the same as us...149212 and 65 points. what are your points?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi I have 75 points... when did he get the invite for initiating Visa....


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christine2039 said:


> Hi I have 75 points... when did he get the invite for initiating Visa....


he got it today morning only.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

great news keeping my fingers crossed  all the best to you too!
lets keep all posted with the progress.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

yes sure. there are very few people in our occupation i believe. I think it is first come first serve basis. He had filed on 6th early morning only. And I did it by afternoon. If it was points based you should have got it first than me.

I am assuming. This is confusing though.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree, i have also heard its first come first serve types. i had filled it around noon time... now keen on knowing when he had applied  hopefully we all will get it towards this weekend or early next week...


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

christine2039 said:


> I agree, i have also heard its first come first serve types. i had filled it around noon time... now keen on knowing when he had applied  hopefully we all will get it towards this weekend or early next week...


i am reading so many people posting about getting invites and it is making me impatient! cant wait anymore, not even till tomorrow


----------



## mahima (Jul 29, 2015)

What is the code 149212? Is it Systems Analyst?


----------



## mahima (Jul 29, 2015)

I recently got my ACS assessment for Systems Analyst.Did any of you get invites?
Is there anything specific I need to check in the assessment letter?

All the best.Hope you get it earliest possible.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

mahima said:


> I recently got my ACS assessment for Systems Analyst.Did any of you get invites?
> Is there anything specific I need to check in the assessment letter?
> 
> All the best.Hope you get it earliest possible.


Hi Mahima, 149212 is for customer service manager. I am not sure or have any idea about ACS assessment but there are many on the forum who can help you on that.


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi neha he has applied for 489 or 189 visa... when u have applied... where r u from india...


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Loveek said:


> Hi neha he has applied for 489 or 189 visa... when u have applied... where r u from india...


he has applied for 190. Anybody got invites for this occupation? I am still waiting


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - even i had applied in the morning but i didnt get the invite. Guess it is FIFO system.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i am so upset. cant wait anymore


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes same here. I heard that this is the best time to go to Aus as the job opp is slighter better than later part of the year


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i asked my agent last week only and he said we shall update you as soon as there is something. So doesn't look good if I keep on asking him even if I want to.

I believe you also applied through agent only ?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes...i have applied through an agent. ya there is not point in calling them. I called them last week and all they said was 'will get back'. I am waiting from Dec


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i know! its annoying. anyway keep me posted and i will too.


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello i have not received any confirmation of this occupation of 149212.. who has got the invitation recently


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi neha i have also applied for 149212 do contact on my whatsapp number <snip>... i also have not received any status from agent

*Please don't post personal information - it's for your protection!

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,
Just wanted to update I have got the invite .. Sorry for updating so late.. but was busy with filing the visa application.

Hope all of you would have gotten the invite by now.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

not yet. when did you get it exactly? and can you please advise when did you apply exactly on 6th July? like morning or afternoon?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Neha, I'm sure your invite is on the way 
I had filed on 6th towards 12 noon types.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i hope so. thanks for the kind words christine. did you get it yesterday or today?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

HI, I had got the invite on 30th July'15


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

oh 10 days gone. I cant wait anymore! lets hope it comes soon. All the best for your filing.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't worry Neha, It will come... I can understand your eagerness and anxiety but patience is the key.
I'm sure it is on its way


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Neha 

situation is similar. I have appkied on 07.07.2015 with 65 Points in this code (149212) and waiting for Invite .... wait is killing. is there any what's app group for we guys who are aiming for Adelaide. I need entry to that group to get regular updates & networking. Pl help.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

there is one group but it involves all mixed people of different occupations and its very confusing. We can prepare for our occupation only if required.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

looks like my motto in life is just waiting for the invite right now! i dont see anything else.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Vetessess: POSITIVE (JANUARY 2015)
Visa Subclass: 190 
Occupation Code: 149212
PTE: L-72, R-67, S-75, W-71
EOI Submitted: 65 Points, Date : 4th July 2015
State Nomination: Applied on 7th July
Invite: WAITING :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Neha - lets prepare Whats App group for our people, need to support everyone for networking. what say ?


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Agreed Rohit we can make it... If all are agreed


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys please inbox rohit your phone numbers as i am at work and my whats app is not working  no data. i am located in dubai and have messaged my number to rohit already.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

I will Initiate. Pl share contact/ mail/ facebook ID etc to connect. is it safe to share on this forum ?


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

*<snip> 
*
*no personal information on the open forum please!

Rule 4 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

its ok just provide details in private message


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Added Nehaa & Lovinish on what's app !!
Pl Inbox me ur nos. who so ever wants to be a part of the group (Customer Service Manager's)


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,
Im not on whats app so cant join, however would request all to plz keep this thread alive ...


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure Christine ...


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

lets hope for a good day this week!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

<snip>

*Sorry!  We won't permit obvious advertising for other sites ... but you're welcome to PM each other details and information. 

Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html*

*
Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi there... just joined the group today, 

applied on 6th of July 2015 with 70 points waiting for the invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Jaideep - you can PM me ur no. in case you wish to join what's app group for this.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Nehaa is very silent today !!


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> @ Jaideep - you can PM me ur no. in case you wish to join what's app group for this.


Hey Rohit, I think I still cannot use the PM option, just joined today.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, you need to send minimum 5 posts for that


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Rohit can you please tell me has anyone received invitation for CS manager for SA in your group, applied on or after 6th July 2015


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys - received a call from my agent few days back. They asked for some more latest docs like residence/employment/payslips. The docs which were submitted earlier were last years


----------



## Loveek (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for update chris..


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

christine2039 said:


> great news keeping my fingers crossed  all the best to you too!
> lets keep all posted with the progress.


For SA SS do we need a Job offer?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Jaideep - I have not heard any case so far.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a problem Loveek.....i was checking this forum and there are not many guys who have applied for this job code...isnt it


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> @ Jaideep - I have not heard any case so far.


In the web site it says Special condition apply


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> @ Jaideep - I have not heard any case so far.


Thanks Rohit, I checked with my agent yesterday she too said that none has received call under this category for SA as yet...


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

God knows when will this move further .... waiting waiting waiting


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,
I know the wait can be a bit testing, but i have heard from someone that the flow of applications on 6th was way too much and hence they are yet to process all applications.
If you call at their number, that's exactly what they will let you know.
For your peace of mind..suggest one of you can try and check the response...

All the Best!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Christine for the Info ...


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

ANZ Code - 149212 ----- Special Conditions Apply wef 11/08/2015


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i person got it also and his PR is also applied  under our occupation


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Neha, Could you please elaborate PR also applied ?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i mean invite received and visa also applied


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow...that is quick..........super fast. The waiting game is killing


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

any luck guys


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

waiting ..... waiting .....waiting


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Guys just received a call from my agent, got the invitation


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations Jaideep .... get going with the VISA filing now.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations Jaideep .... get going with the VISA filing now.


Thanks Christine, yes will start the process right away


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats Jaideep, all the best for further process .... can you please share your GSM Ref no.// Points// Date of EOI ?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Jaideep - we have a whats app group for 149212 category applicants, just to support each other/ share experience & networking. In case you wish to join us, pl PM me ur no. will get u added.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Congrats Jaideep, all the best for further process .... can you please share your GSM Ref no.// Points// Date of EOI ?


Thanks Rohit,

Points - 70
Date of EoI - 6th July
GSM ref no, not sure my agent applied on my behalf


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> @ Jaideep - we have a whats app group for 149212 category applicants, just to support each other/ share experience & networking. In case you wish to join us, pl PM me ur no. will get u added.


Sure, why not, I have PM you my mobile no you can add me...


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Jaideep


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

:fingerscrossed: 43 Days & wait is ON ...!!


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I too had applied and got my invitation on the 16th of july. I have just applied for the visa.. hoping I get the grant soon


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Gavin - can you *pl* help sharing your ANZSCO Code/ Points/ Date of EOI ?

P.S: we have a whats app group for 149212 category applicants, just to support each other/ share experience & networking. In case you wish to join us, *pl *PM me *ur *no. will get *u* added

*Please don't use text-speak, see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Hi guys, I too had applied and got my invitation on the 16th of july. I have just applied for the visa.. hoping I get the grant soon


Congrats Gavin


Rohit - wait is killing man.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Agreed Christopherterrence .... excited has started building up with each passing day. 

44th Day & wait is still ON :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

How many days does it take to get skill assessment approval. Applied on June 2, 2015, still nothing (149212)


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

deepali- it will take a while...wait till sep end or oct start


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Neha....it gets very stressful to wait...is it necessary that your current employer with get email...none received yet...how much time did it take you to get the assessment result


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

mine was filed in july 2014 and got the result in october


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks Neha....it gets very stressful to wait...is it necessary that your current employer with get email...none received yet...how much time did it take you to get the assessment result


it is not necessary that they will conduct verification check with your current employer. They may decide to verify only if they find something doubtful. 

The delay could also have to do with the fact that 149212: Customer Service Manager is not on the SOL. For other certifying authorities it doesnt take that long (e.g. ACS takes only 1 week)


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

evangelist said:


> it is not necessary that they will conduct verification check with your current employer. They may decide to verify only if they find something doubtful.
> 
> The delay could also have to do with the fact that 149212: Customer Service Manager is not on the SOL. For other certifying authorities it doesnt take that long (e.g. ACS takes only 1 week)


Thanks...what is SOL...


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

It is skilled occupation list. Also at this point there are no opening in any state for this code


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> It is skilled occupation list. Also at this point there are no opening in any state for this code


Thanks - but does that mean the Vetasses will not even process skill assessment..


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - they will process the assessment. I had applied when there was no opening, it took few weeks to get this done. 

Please note that they might call you or your manager (contacts). They called me and asked for roles and responsibilities


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - they will process the assessment. I had applied when there was no opening, it took few weeks to get this done.
> 
> Please note that they might call you or your manager (contacts). They called me and asked for roles and responsibilities


Thank you, that's a big relief, want to keep all ready as once the position opens so that i apply the same day


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

Anybody applied for job code 271299


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thank you, that's a big relief, want to keep all ready as once the position opens so that i apply the same day


I think the next state which is likely to open for this code could be ACT. That is my bet !!. Only these two states i.e SA/ACT have opened in the last two years


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Waiting for my skill assessment which seems to take so long


----------



## mehdi103 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


----------



## Asai22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi all.. I joined this group today; however I am following this site since 2014. Most of the group members here applied for SS in week 1 of July. I was quite late to do so and I applied on 5th August. I am expecting it to be delayed since it is still pending for many applicants who applied before me. God bless all.

Job code: 149212.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

finally a thread for 149211/ 212!!

I am considering starting my case again soon. So subscribing to the thread... all the best fellow expats!


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Any luck guys


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Any luck guys


Still awaiting skill assesment approval..regarding your EOI i think 149212 has moved to Highly Skilled, so i guess it will take some time. Check with your consultant and also how long did it take you to skill assesment approval??


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> @ Jaideep - we have a whats app group for 149212 category applicants, just to support each other/ share experience & networking. In case you wish to join us, pl PM me ur no. will get u added.


Hi Rohit - i have shared my no. with you for the phone group. Please add me. Thanks


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Still awaiting skill assesment approval..regarding your EOI i think 149212 has moved to Highly Skilled, so i guess it will take some time. Check with your consultant and also how long did it take you to skill assesment approval??


Hi 
149212 has moved to "special conditions" and this has nothing to do folks who have applied when it "highly available". I guess most of them who have applied on 6th July before 12 noon IST had this status

It took around 30 - 45 days for me to get the assessment 

CT


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!, BTW i just came to know I had 70 points


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!, BTW i just came to know I had 70 points


Fantastic.....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!, BTW i just came to know I had 70 points


Congratulations !! now get going with the process... get ICICI Travel card for making the visa payment.

All the best.


----------



## Asai22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone received invite on September 7, 2015 with job code 149212?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Asai22 said:


> Anyone received invite on September 7, 2015 with job code 149212?


I know that one person has received the invite.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

yes i got it on 8th sept


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats Neha for the invite!!!



nehaa777 said:


> yes i got it on 8th sept


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Congrats Neha for the invite!!!


christine - how do you save when you paid by travel card ?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi christopherterrence,

Basically when we pay from a debit card / credit card , we get charged conversion charges along with sur charge and taxes. this sums up to somewhere between 14 to 16 thousand INR.

When we pay by travel card, we are already paying in AUD so the only extra charge we end up paying is the sur charge which is 1.47% (if i'm not wrong)

So we end up saving.
Plus we can use the same travel card in australia once our visa grant is through 





christopherterrence said:


> christine - how do you save when you paid by travel card ?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Hi christopherterrence,
> 
> Basically when we pay from a debit card / credit card , we get charged conversion charges along with sur charge and taxes. this sums up to somewhere between 14 to 16 thousand INR.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christine !!!


----------



## aidonaj (Sep 15, 2015)

*New member !!*

Hello Guys,
New to this thread. Just subscribed to it. Went through the ongoing discussions about 149212. Nice to see a thread especially for 149212. Keep up the good work. Good Luck to all. Hoping to arrange a get together once all members of this group are in Adelaide/SA by god's grace !! Below are my details:

SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT ON 24th Mar 2015 - POSITIVE 
OCCUPATION CODE 149212 (Customer Services Manager), DIBP 55+5 
IELTS/PTE SCORE: Reading: 79/Writing: 78/Speaking: 90/Listening: 81 
EOI SUBMITTED ON: 1st Attempt: 05/27/2015 Result: 07/06/2015 (Refused due to some issue in experience) 
2nd Attempt: 07/29/2015 Result: PENDING :juggle::juggle:
STATE NOMINATION APPLIED(South Australia): 07/29/2015 :juggle::juggle:

WAIT IS ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also wanted to get added to whatsapp group but can't PM link to Rohit. Is there anyway around coz am new to expatforums.?

Thanks


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this group, I have submitted my EOI on 28th Oct for NSW with 55 plus 5, can any one tell me what is the posibility to get an invite.

IELTS - 6.5 (Was unable to score 7 in each) received 6.5 in each
Skill Assessment positive - 15 points
Qualification - 15
Age - 25
EOI - Submitted, 28th oct 2015


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

aidonaj said:


> Hello Guys,
> New to this thread. Just subscribed to it. Went through the ongoing discussions about 149212. Nice to see a thread especially for 149212. Keep up the good work. Good Luck to all. Hoping to arrange a get together once all members of this group are in Adelaide/SA by god's grace !! Below are my details:
> 
> SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT ON 24th Mar 2015 - POSITIVE
> ...


Hi aidonaj

you need to post minimum 5 posts to PM someone. once you through with that pls PM me your number, will add you in whats app. group. as of now we have almost 10-12 persons in the group - all for 149212.


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Do let me know whether anyone in the group has received an invite with 55+5 for 149212


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i know one person who filed EOI on 6th july and got grant 2 days back. Just wait for the invitation soon


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

any luck with the invite ?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone received the invite ?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Any luck guys. Has the CO been assigned for your cases. I have been told by agent yesterday it isnt allocated yet

CT


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey CT,
Im out of the race for now.
Maybe others can share experience.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Guys...Same skill 149212...submitted EOI in Sept 15 for NSW and got NSW invite on 29 Jan 16. Application submitted same day...got nomination approval on Feb 15 and same day got Skillselect invite....submitted visa application on 1 March now waiting....does anyone know how long does it take for CO to get assigned? Anyone who recently got Grant?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey as far as i know..occupation 149212 is customer service manager and it is only available for south australia state. Can you please explain how you applied for nsw?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Neha....it is available under Stream 2 for NSW....BTW whats your status? When did u apply for Visa? If applied...timelines ?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ive applied for it since october and waiting for my pcc from usa..as soon as i get that i will submit and then wait for the decision


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Ok*

Oh ok....Didn't hear much about our code in this forum as an people getting grant... not sure how much time it takes to get the grant in our skill....In the meantime why don't you try for NSW?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - never heard of stream 2 for NSW, wish I knew. All the best


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Christopher....Whats your skill? And whats the status?


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Ravi - it is the same (customer service manager) and I have received the grant. WOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

WoW...nice Chris...can you please share the timelines....and state


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking at your Invite date and medicals...looks like took long time for you to get the grant....was it stuck somewhere or is it that our skill is like that....I submitted my application on March 1, 16 and uploaded all docs including Medical, PCC, form 80 and 1221....hope to get through fast....don't want to get stuck saying 190 quota is over


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Ravi - the medical was messed up da. I had to go through a series of tests as they found some anomaly in my lungs. I had a little cold when I went through this test. But these idoits in Bangalore hospital advised (scammed) to undergo few more tests hence the delay


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Ahhh oke oke...so if there is an issue with medical...does it show on application page? I mean for usit says all done and can proceed with application....also please share the timeline Bro....


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Neha....it is available under Stream 2 for NSW....BTW whats your status? When did u apply for Visa? If applied...timelines ?


Hey Ravi - what is stream II , can you please expalin a bit. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Ravi - what is stream II , can you please expalin a bit. Thanks for your help!!


Hi,

NSW invites people with high points. Read below..
Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

My partner set her EOI specifically to NSW and NOT "Any State". That is the procedure to get invited for NSW, be it stream 1 or 2. She has 70 points including SS. She put up her EOI on Feb 1st week and was invited within a week under stream 2.
Now both of us are waiting for CO allocation.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> NSW invites people with high points. Read below..
> Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales
> ...


Thanks Varun - i doubt the same is applicable for 149212 skill....


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*



DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks Varun - i doubt the same is applicable for 149212 skill....


yes exactly...i am with deepali...it still leaves me confused as to how nsw has that occupation. if that was the case i would have loved to file in that category.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> DeepaliVohra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Varun - i doubt the same is applicable for 149212 skill....
> ...


My partner s skill code is 149212. Customer service manager. I don't understand why people hesitate to put up EOI.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> varun86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Stream 2 is applicable for ALL of csol. Except for some 4 or 5 skills which are flagged to be removed in the near future. But I cannot guarantee an invite. FYI, EOI is free and you can put up how many ever EOI s in parallel.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Now all hopes are on CO allocation....I just hope we get our Grants before April cause at times during this period 190 class goes on hold...hopefully this year they will process all 190 applications... specially the skillset...like mine 149212....


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

oh i did not know 190 goes on hold...is that true?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i wouldnt mind applying for NSW but my agent never told me anything about stream 2 and unfortunately i never came across anything like that!


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> i wouldnt mind applying for NSW but my agent never told me anything about stream 2 and unfortunately i never came across anything like that!



Well, now you can question your agent 
You have my permission to quote this thread

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*



varun86 said:


> Well, now you can question your agent
> You have my permission to quote this thread
> 
> Cheers!!
> Varun


ya right...thanks for the permission lol


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Now all hopes are on CO allocation....I just hope we get our Grants before April cause at times during this period 190 class goes on hold...hopefully this year they will process all 190 applications... specially the skillset...like mine 149212....


Hello Ravi,

I havent heard of any process freeze periods in April. Dont worry.. I am sure if you have all docs in place and you are genuine in your application, the grant should come within 1-2 months. Besides, you can track other;s stories on myimmitracker.com
If you filter down to people who have been given direct grants, their process took one month, +/- few days

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Varun....Thanks...I was going through the forum and ppl said last year they started sending delay mails and all was on hold till July....when they called to inquire...they got response that no quota...

For other...how it happened to me...I had given initial assessment to one agency and they confirmed that I am eligible for stream 2 for NSW....from their I picked on my own...my Vetassess, EOI, NSW application and Visa submission....


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

However, I did see ppl getting grants who filed in Feb this year...so fingers crossed...tomorrow I will upload Manager reference and then done with all Docs uploading.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Even though site says 190 is given priority over 189...in real have seen cases of 189 getting loads of Grants...but well...Deepali...if you have points....go for NSW nomination....its fast and no conditions like SA...


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Was checking Immitracker and tool like 97 days to get the direct grant


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

Hey nobody posted anything after March ? What's the reason ? Are you guys silently waiting for grant ? 
Please update if anybody got a grant in this thread after March .


----------



## prasg (Apr 7, 2016)

Dear Experts

I have applied to check my documents and profile a month back . 
149212- customer service manager 

Which is quite disappointing , however I am confident my profile is matching with the csol I applied ( more than 70% ) . So please advise what shall i do now ? below is the feedback summary from them .. 

Summary:
Based on the limited information provided, it is unlikely that you would receive an
overall positive assessment outcome against Customer Service Manager as it is
described in ANZSCO or for skills assessment purposes. This opinion is based
primarily on the apparent general management role you have/ are performing within
the transport and logistics industry.
VETASSESS is unable to suggest an alternative occupation for skills assessment
purposes at this time.``


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

There are certain Job duties they require you to be performing under CSM occupation.
If you are not doing those job duties in perticular they won't consider you eligible.


----------



## prasg (Apr 7, 2016)

Dear Kinni23

I tried to match all duties as per the profile in CSOL and I think 70% matching .. 

shall I re-approach to them ( vetassess advisory team ) my understanding and clarify over their generic email Id ? 

thanks to advise


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

prasg said:


> Dear Kinni23
> 
> I tried to match all duties as per the profile in CSOL and I think 70% matching ..
> 
> ...


I think it should be 100% same, as I red here in some thread that a man got a negative assessment because as a customer service manager no other staff members were reporting to him. Just because he was not fulfilling this thing they didn't give him a positive result.


----------

